# New Build Ames Taping Visible



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

We moved into a 5 bed new build which wasn't exactly at the low end of the price scale in June. Now the nights are getting darker it's becoming clear that most walls and ceilings have obvious lines between plasterboard panels. Is this normal? Do a it just need more paint or does my entire house need replastered?

We've got two kids under 16 months, a cat, and the whole house is furnished/carpeted. The thought of it needing replastered is a nightmare.

Vertical lines on wall:









Horizontal line on ceiling:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

No, not normal. even as DIY, my walls dont have that.

paper might be a better option


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

You do get that with ames taping, if you want completely flat and smooth walls, you need to skim them.

I work as a quantity surveyor and i can tell you that there is a reason why house builders do ames taping rather than plastering - it's much cheaper!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought a new build just a year ago and my ceiling in my living room had exactly the same as this.

After a little bit of hassle i managed to get them to swim the ceiling (which took them 2 attempts to get right)

Who is your builder?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Even with paper on, that is going to show, and if you notice it now, it'll do your head in over time, as that's all you will see!! IMO your doing the right thing at looking to get it sorted, I hope the builder plays a decent game and does it for you|!!:thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Just needs sanding down properly as its probably been rushed cos there on a price


----------

